# Factory Refurb JL Audio 300/2v2 amp!



## sgrim80 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a Factory Refurb JL Audio 300/2v2 amp for sale. Doesn't work for my application in my new vehicle. All new internals straight back from JL Audio, only thing re-used is the heatsink from what I understand.

Asking $350 shipped or best offer on ebay.

JL Audio Slash 300/2v2 Car Amplifier 300/2 AMP JL Factory Reman. LIKE NEW! 699440980012 | eBay

Steve


----------



## sgrim80 (Jul 10, 2012)

To the top! Make offers! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JL-Audio-Sl..._Amplifiers&hash=item25730afdac#ht_500wt_1413


----------

